# Help installing Joomla port?



## cwhitmore (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm running fresh install of FreeBSD 7.1 (stable) and I've updated the ports collection and installed the following ports:
Apache
PHP
MySQL
Joomla

The Joomla install docs suggest pointing to http://localhost/joomla to configure the software, but my server can't find the page. What steps do I need to do to get this working?


----------



## cwhitmore (Mar 25, 2009)

Disregard. 

All I had to do was copy /usr/local/www/joomla15 to /usr/local/www/apache22/data


----------



## gilinko (Mar 26, 2009)

cwhitmore said:
			
		

> Disregard.
> 
> All I had to do was copy /usr/local/www/joomla15 to /usr/local/www/apache22/data



This is not a prefered way if you have installed joomla from ports and want to keep it up-to-date using ports. You should instead edit the apache configuration file using a alias. More information here Apache 2.2 Docs and look at the _DocumentRoot_ part and the _Files Outside the DocumentRoot_ section.


----------



## cwhitmore (Mar 26, 2009)

Ah, Thanks for the tip.


----------

